# Sponsoring Children



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Guys 

Looking for some help - If my husband was to leave Dubai and I wanted to stay would I be able to sponsor my children? I am employed but not sure if I am able to - any advice or websites for me to look at would be grateful.

Thanks


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Definitely possible as I have a friend who has been doing exacty that for a number of years. There has been a fair bit of discussion - in fact I believe one of the members here is in the same situation and was very helpful. At one time or another there was a stipulation that the woman had to be in a specific profession, however that seems to be a non-issue these days subject to a minimum salary.

Ok I just spoke to my friend, who was a little vague as it has been a while since the last time (and remember that the rules have habit of changing suddenly) but this is a summary:
- If you are working in a freezone, then as a woman you can't sponsor through the freezone, you need to go through the normal immigration channels
- You need a salary certificate from your employer - not sure what the minimum salary is AED 15,000 ?
- May need an attested degree certificate. She had issues sponsoring her daughter without it in the past
- As you will be transferring the children from the father's sponsorship, you will need a letter of no objection
- Birth certificates/Passports
- The process is very straightforward, no blood tests, go to the ladies section, the typing office will tell you what to do

Hope it all works out well for you.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks loads for your help - Yeh I think I am able to sponsor the children - just need to find out the minimum salary - I just want to be the one making the decision to stay in Dubai or go back to the UK not because i have no option  One other question if you know - does it matter if you are 'separated' from your husband does that make a difference to sponsoring the children as long as i have a no objection letter from him?

Thanks again x


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi in my friend's case no difference at all and in any case they were separated by definition since he was working and resident in another country and flying in at weekends on a tourist visa even though they weren't separated in the family way (if you see what I mean).

The letter of no objection is the important thing...

If you have the time it is worth popping down to the immigration next to the Bur Dubai police station. If you go early in the morning (7ish) it is not crowded and I've always found them really helpful, especially if you put on the charm!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

As long as your husband provides you with a No Objection Letter, it doesn't matter if you are separated. They will most likely ask you why you are transferring sponsorship and you can just tell them that it's because he needs to go back to the UK and you plan to continue living and working here.

It's easier in fact, to do the transfer when you are separated and not divorced because there's less paperwork involved.

Good luck


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> As long as your husband provides you with a No Objection Letter, it doesn't matter if you are separated. They will most likely ask you why you are transferring sponsorship and you can just tell them that it's because he needs to go back to the UK and you plan to continue living and working here.
> 
> It's easier in fact, to do the transfer when you are separated and not divorced because there's less paperwork involved.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks loads for your help - at least I still have the option to stay if he decides to go!!!!


----------

